Ask HN: What reflection questions do you find most valuable? - d-d
======
methusala8
Three questions for daily review:

a) What went well today?

b) What did not go well?

c) What can be improved?

Three more from Naikan:

a) What have I received from (person x)?

b)What have I given to (person x)?

c) What troubles and difficulties have I caused to (person x)?

------
sohodlers
I have a thought about something/someone/myself. I’d ask myself: Is it TRUE?

------
billylo
Am I making progress on things that matter the most?

